
Is Oracle database widely used in the USA? - darkhorn
And what you think about the Oracle database? Now, when I look in the available positions in Turkey here is what I see. Oracle, 503 positions. PostgreSQL, 17 positions. MySQL, 158 positions. SQL Server, 372 positions. MariaDB, 0 position. NoSQL, 18 positions. Redis, 9 positions. Some people say that in West USA no one uses Oracle.
======
elchief
Oracle is used widely by large organizations, such as governments and
corporations. Same as IBM's DB/2.

It is not used widely by San Francisco start-ups though. So you'll see more
blog articles about PostgreSQL or MySQL as more start-up people blog than
government people.

------
ilhackernews
April 2013:
[http://wikibon.org/wiki/v/Virtualization_of_Oracle_Evolves_t...](http://wikibon.org/wiki/v/Virtualization_of_Oracle_Evolves_to_Best_Practice_for_Production_Systems)

------
dekhn
Oracle is used extremely widely in the US. For example, many US government
agencies use it. Many companies use it.

I suspect its use has not grown as rapidly as other technologies.

------
darkhorn
I have found this also few minutes ago [http://db-
engines.com/en/ranking](http://db-engines.com/en/ranking)

